# I need help cheating



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 21, 2014)

I bought this bit extender at my local box store today thinking I could use it to extend my reach when boring into a hollow form with a forstner bit. Some say that is cheating but it works for me so I roll with it. With my current setup I can only turn a HF about 10" in height. With my 2.5+" bits I am all good because my chuck fits in the hole that is being drilled out. Anything smaller and my reach is only a few inches. I bought this contraption today thinking it would work on the smaller bits I have but the shaft size on my bits are smaller than the female end of the extender. I did a Google search for " drill bit extenders" but I wasn't getting anything but drill bit sites. Is there a better term form them I can search or a better tool for the job? Any help would be great!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2014)

I have two - one that accepts hex type shafts for the few hex type bits I have (and like best) and one high quality round type smiilar to yours but longer. I want to say I got one or both from Packard or amazon. I always go to packard woodworks first and if they don't have what I want I expand my search.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 21, 2014)

I got a big 10" here....

http://www.amazon.com/WoodRiver-Forstner-Bit-Extension-10/dp/B0035Y5LDO

Forstner Bit Extension is the term you're looking for...


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info I will check them out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I got a big 10" here......



You just transported me back many decades to an Aerosmith song . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 21, 2014)

I got mine from CSUSA in a couple different lengths. For HFs, I drill to depth also, but I've always used a long ~1/2" twist bit that I mounted in a makeshift handle.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Oct 21, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I bought this bit extender at my local box store today thinking I could use it to extend my reach when boring into a hollow form with a forstner bit. Some say that is cheating but it works for me so I roll with it. With my current setup I can only turn a HF about 10" in height. With my 2.5+" bits I am all good because my chuck fits in the hole that is being drilled out. Anything smaller and my reach is only a few inches. I bought this contraption today thinking it would work on the smaller bits I have but the shaft size on my bits are smaller than the female end of the extender. I did a Google search for " drill bit extenders" but I wasn't getting anything but drill bit sites. Is there a better term form them I can search or a better tool for the job? Any help would be great!
> 
> View attachment 62392


Greg go buy a 3/4 inch pc round cold rolled steel 4 ft long will be about $3.00 cut it into 10 inch length, 16 inch lenght and the rest on reserve for when you develop your big boy skills now chuck the two shorter pcs up in your lathe - one at a time now drill the end to whatever size hole you need , I cant remember the exact 
size once drilled put in vise drill two set srcrew holes on opposite sides for 1/4 20 sets then you have a extender that will work well , Take the two extenders you have completed to local machine shop and have him turn opposite end down to 1/2 inch for 1 1/2 inch wooola a serious drill extender that will serve you well. for a long time untill we have to have that conversation about the leftover lenght of material , we will have that discussion when i come back to milwaukee, either at a demo
at club or at musuem , feel free to ask away greg cl PS this type extender does not care if bits are round or hex, Oh another tip as @Kevin said hexes are better
bumper stickers should be issued. Lee valley is the best option for forstner bits, I get about 30 HFs out of a bit before sharpening, as wet wood plays HECK with HSS.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the ideas. The guy who works on my vehicles loves to putz with steel and has all the tools.... so happens he also admirers the pens I make. I think I will have to mosy on down his way and see if I can work something out.


----------



## Hilltopper46 (Oct 23, 2014)

This site has a couple near the bottom of the page.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...ml/pages/forset1.htm#forstner_extender_anchor

Also, I have made my own longer one. I'm in the Milwaukee Monday night club. If your buddy can't help you, let me know.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You just transported me back many decades to an Aerosmith song . . . .



I read this while listening to a Aerosmith playlist and its so good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 23, 2014)

Hilltopper46 said:


> This site has a couple near the bottom of the page.
> 
> http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...ml/pages/forset1.htm#forstner_extender_anchor
> 
> Also, I have made my own longer one. I'm in the Milwaukee Monday night club. If your buddy can't help you, let me know.


I'm one of the board members for that club. I apologize but I can't seem to put a face with the name at the moment. Pull me off to the side next meeting and we can chat about it.


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 27, 2014)

If you are drilling hollow forms, you can gang two or three smaller extensions together to reach near the bottom of the HF. I have one that is 19~ (two sections) long with a carbide tipped drill bit, it wobbles a but for a hollow form it really doesn't matter. I always stop short of my final depth and use my hollowing tools for the finish the bottom.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

